# Earless mice?



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Ok first off I don't have any, but I heard about it being possible. Honestly it sounds a little odd to me, but I was hoping that someone had a picture of it, and has some information on how exactly it was bred into mice. I'm just very curious.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

One such mutation (there are probably others) is designated "short ear" and is known in labs. I am unsure if this is the variant that people in the US (and elsewhere?) have, but it's a bit difficult to find information on.


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

ah ok thanks :]


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

You're very welcome! 

If you search for earlessness and mice, you will find, if your searches are anything like mine, a lot of sites with pictures a mouse growing a human ear on its back, so be warned (they're pretty gross-looking).


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

I actually already searched it, and got the mouse growing ear thing. lol I honestly wonder if they grew one on a non hairless mouse, if you could get a hairy ear. If so i could see it getting turned into a look >.< humans with cat, or dog ears like in some manga/anime. That would be pretty bad...and poor mousies :[


----------

